
'Homo sapiens is an obsolete algorithm': Harari on how data could eat the world - tim333
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/yuval-noah-harari-dataism
======
jstewartmobile
"With the growth of the towns, technics became bourgeois. The successor of
those Gothic monks was the cultured lay inventor, the expert priest of the
machine. Finally, with the coming of rationalism, the belief in technics
almost becomes a materialistic religion. Technics is eternal and immortal like
God the Father, it delivers mankind like God the Son, and it illumines us like
God the Holy Ghost. And its worshiper is the progress-philistine of the modem
age which runs from Lamettrie to Lenin."

Spengler, O. (1931). _Man and Technics_ , p. 43

------
tim333
Another extract from "Homo Deus: A Brief History of Tomorrow"

Not quite sure about this one.

